
You Can Predict Credit Rating from Your Online Tech Fingerprint - samcampbell
https://danielmiessler.com/blog/new-study-shows-you-can-predict-credit-rating-from-your-online-tech-fingerprint/
======
samcampbell
"On the other extreme, Android users with a Yahoo email address have an
average default rate of 4.30%, significantly higher than the 2.69% default
rate in the highest decile of FICO scores."

